# free pattern, interesting design (K)



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just finished this spring top and it turned out much better than the picture I tried to take of it. Professional shot on the pattern page is much better.

I used variegated yarn also and I like the multi-directional effect.

http://us.schachenmayr.com/files/patterns/FreePatterns-S8423_0.pdf


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for the link.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have this yarn in my stash but in a solid color. Think I'll break out the KoolAide and have some fun. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cute


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Would not be for me. I do believe the model has a posture problem too,, sort of like in the late 60's, early 70's hunch like some of the hippies we had in our area.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

That is a very pretty, very trendy top! Love it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely pattern!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

It's not exactly what I would wear as I really don't have the figure for it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful top.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

I love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

It IS interesting. I love unusual designs. I'd definitely have worn i when I was young and skinny.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Jaybee1107 said:


> I just finished this spring top and it turned out much better than the picture I tried to take of it. Professional shot on the pattern page is much better.
> 
> I used variegated yarn also and I like the multi-directional effect.
> 
> http://us.schachenmayr.com/files/patterns/FreePatterns-S8423_0.pdf


Exactly what yarn did you use, still would love to see your top, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow! I really like this and am actually considering making it. I never knit sweaters or clothing anymore, just dolls, but this one is really tempting me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link. A great, unique design. I love it!


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

krestiekrew said:


> Exactly what yarn did you use, still would love to see your top, thanks for sharing.


I used 100% cotton which hold the shape of the multi directional cables quite well. Will try one more time to photograph it but I can't get the detail to show up as well as the professional shot.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very pretty sweater - I might try this one!


----------

